# wagner 590 review



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

So how heavy is the unit when empty? Handle and container? Weight would be a limiting factor when doing bigger jobs but of course it's not designed for large jobs. Some guy on Amazon complained that if he had just rolled his wall out, he would have gotten the job done in half the time.

One claim to fame for this sprayer is that it can spray "unthinned latex." So it's an airless sprayer, which is intriguing, since once in a while I want to spray latex, which requires a lot of thinning to work with my HVLP spraying rig.


----------



## williemakeit27 (8 mo ago)

Can you give us any comparison to the Graco handheld sprayer(s). Like the DIY series, Truecoat 360. The TC Pro might not be apples to apples since it's supposed to be a professional level.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

As Sark pointed out, one claim to fame is the ability to spray latex unthinned. Did you try that and if so, what were the results?


----------

